# Souris et clavier bloqués



## Michel Aix (27 Septembre 2003)

Depuis quelques temps, j'ai très souvent des blocages de la souris et en général aussi du clavier qui m'obligent à un redémarrage. Parfois ça s'arrange si je débranche la prise USB de la souris sur le clavier ou celle du clavier sur l'iMac. Parfois au redémarrage la souris et le clavier restent bloqués.
Il m'arrive aussi parfois que la souris soit très souvent bloquée quelques secondes et reparte.

J'ai rechargé mon système pour d'autres raisons et ça n'a rien changé.

Je me demande si c'est un problème de périphérique ou de port USB.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider...

iMac 500 système 9.1


----------

